# Help Roxy lose weight!



## Roxysmom7 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a almost 4 yr old Maltese, Roxy. (She will be 4 March 30th). She weighs about 14 lbs. She is a lot longer than a lot of other malteses' I have seen, but she is definitely over weight. She only eats twice a day. 1/4 cup morning, 1/4 cup at night. She hardly ever gets treats, but when she does get them for grooming then I just give her 1 or 2 kibbles from her dog food. (or ice...she looves ice!!!) Should I cut her food down, and if so how much lower should I go? 1/2 a cup a day just seems like so little! With my work schedule she does not get a lot of exercise, but they will be changing next week! I am going to be taking her to a relatives house where she can go on walks with her dog, rather than sleep all day like she LOVES to do! (She misses her mommy while Im gone, and doesnt wanna do anything but sleep!) Should I just exercise her and then wait and see to cut her food intake?? ANY advice would be great. =] Sorry this is so long!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

First off :Welcome 2:. I was going to post a similar question about 2 out of 3 of my malts, sorry i can't help you there. I homecook for mine and they are getting 1/4 cup morning and night and Chloe and Riley have both put on some weight. I give them mostly vegetables and of course their protein but no starches or grains. We'll start walking again starting this week since it's going to stay lighter longer.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My dog looks exactly like yours and she is 1 years old. She weighs 11-12 pounds. She gets 1/4 cup in the morning and a 1/4 cup in the evening of Acana dog food and she never ever finishes the food. She tends to sleep a lot too during the day. I would not cut out any food as I believe they just need more exercise.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you consulted with your vet about what her ideal weight is? 
Same as people - eat less and exercise more. You can either reduce her food and add in some green beans (fresh or frozen) to fill her up OR you can pick a food with fewer kcal/cup so she can eat the same amount but get fewer calories. 
Dogs with thyroid dysfunction can have trouble with weight gain. It is something to discuss with your vet. A simple blood test (thyroid panel) can diagnose.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would suggest you talk to your vet as there can be a lot of reasons why she is gaining the weight she is or to determine if she is at an ideal weight. My Hunter's ideal weight is between 10 and 11 pounds, any more and its too much stress on his knees. But, that's HIS ideal weight! Your beautiful little one might have an ideal weight of 14. Hunter eats 1/4 cup of Natural Balance twice a day and gets treats throughout the day. He does do a lot of walking and gets a lot of stimulation each day. Try walking her a little bit each day for a few weeks and see if that makes a difference  . . . but always talk to the vet about concerns with weight gain/loss!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Like Jackie said I would start by asking the vet what her ideal weight should be. 
I never had a weight problem with Alex and believe me we don't exercise. He has stayed between 5 and 6 lbs all his life (he will be 13 in May). I cook for him. He gets a cookie after lunch if he is in the mood to take it. Besides that, he does not get any treats. But every dog is different. Alex is not a big eater and a lot of times I give him the cookie to entice him to go and eat his food. And if he doesn't, at least he will have something in his stomach.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

As the others have said you should ask your vet. My Bailey is 15 pounds but she is not overweight. She is just a big girl. She is longer than most Malts and a bigger build so she weighs more. The most important thing is that she is healthy and at a weight that is good for her.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Also, sometimes the food you feed could negatively affect the weight if she is at an unhealthy weight. What are you feeding her?


----------



## Roxysmom7 (Mar 13, 2010)

roxybaby22 said:


> Also, sometimes the food you feed could negatively affect the weight if she is at an unhealthy weight. What are you feeding her?



I feed her Iams...toy breed.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Roxysmom7 said:


> I feed her Iams...toy breed.



You stated you feed her IAMS dog food. This food is has low grade ingredients and by-products which are both unhealthy and may be contributing to her weight. Please consider switching her food to one that is free of by-products and cheap fillers. Some examples are: Acana, Orijen, Natural Balance, Wellness and Fromm are a few to look for. Good Luck


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Yes, definately get her off the Iams. You will find a lot of info about good foods here.


----------

